# Restoring ASUS K53E



## jimlyn4 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm trying to recover my son's ASUS K53E back to factory settings.
I pressed F9 during the bootup and then selected Windows Setup (EMS enabled) and clicked Enter. 
Problem is that instead of going on to select a language and partition, it just went to a blank screen with a flashing cursor. Above the black screen it says X:\Windows\System 32\cmd.exe.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont know much about the model you reffer to.

try this link ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting K53E


----------

